# Targets Down Hill



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, if you are shooting a 3-D target that's downhill from your position, which of the following is most likely if you aim at the X?

1. Hit higher than the X

2. Hit the X

3. Hit lower than the X


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

How steep is the angle?


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

scott the shot said:


> How steep is the angle?



Good question. 

Lets say a 10ft drop.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I always hit the X when I'm speaking generally LOL. That isn't enough drop to cause much of an impact difference. You need a steep angle (30' drop) 40 yard shot to throw off your yardage.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It all depends on how steep a drop, how far a target is, speed of bow, ...etc. All that being sid, to answer your question, you would hit high if the factors were in place to alter the shot.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Like many have already said. It depends on the angle. The steeper the angle the higher the hit.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

When shooting uphill or downhill aim low (or take off a few yards).


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

heilman181 said:


> When shooting uphill or downhill aim low (or take off a few yards).


Bingo. Shoot it like it's 2 yards shorter. If it's steeper you amy cut a touch more.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

If you have the yardage correctly you dont have to take any off if the angle is just way steep. If you have a set of the archers choice Range finders by Nikon that takes the angle of a down hill target into count and you bend at the waist properly then you dont have to take any off. Now if the angle is really steep then you might have to take a yard off. The best way to find out is to go out and practice it youself to see where you are at at different down hill shots.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Angles*

Just shoot the actual yardage not the distance to the target up or down hill! For downhill shots with a reference (ie trees) calculate the yardage straight out from you! If that is not possible then take 2-3 yds off and you will be close depending on the angle!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

If the angle is steep enough and you aim the distance from you to the target the arrow will hit high. You need to shoot the true distance(not vertical). Generally you will not notice unless it is a very steep angle though.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

ont.deerhunter said:


> Just shoot the actual yardage not the distance to the target up or down hill! For downhill shots with a reference (ie trees) calculate the yardage straight out from you! If that is not possible then take 2-3 yds off and you will be close depending on the angle!


You do the same as I do and it seams to work well. You are right ont. deerhunter. :wink:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

*more than just a few*

here is my experience...i shoot a 3d range that has lots of up hill and down hill shots. one is a buffalo that's 59 yards at about a 30-35 degree angle. we shoot it using the 50 yd. pin. another is an elk at 48 yards and about a 30 degree angle that we shoot using the 40 yd. pin. real world experience,i shot an elk that ranged 63 yards at about a 35-40 degree angle and i used my 50 yd. pin and drilled him. i was only able to make that shot by practicing ALOT at angle shots.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Shooting downhill as if down a gully in the woods, lets say a 35-40 degree downhill off horizontal and the 3D target is 35 yards I may shoot a 30 yard pin. Shooting downhill with gravity usually needs less power or force. But as many have said there are variables that can change how you may shoot it.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

*uphill*

when we shoot at the uphill targets, we end up taking off almost as much. the angles are slightly less steep, so its only a few yards less. as far as speed, i shoot a much faster bow that my hunting partner and way faster than my girlfriend,but we all take off the same amount of yardage! kinda makes you go hmmm...


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*What he asked*

All these posts and not a single one answered his question:mg: the answer is 1 - you will hit higher than the x on a downhill or sloping shot. Now how tough was that?


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

No. 2 When I shoot down hill shots I take the yardage that is straight out from me to the target and I hit the X. :wink: There was'nt enough information to ansewer the question. If he said that the target was 30 yards straight down hill and you shoot it for 30 yards then the ansewer is no.1.


----------

